# Wie angelt man in Norwegen an Seeen und Flüssen ?



## allwetterangler (17. Dezember 2005)

Ich fahre das erst mal nach  Norwegen zum angeln.
Was nehmt ihr für Ruten und köder?
Und was fängt man da für Fische?
:meuerallwetterangler Matthias aus essen|wavey:


----------



## allwetterangler (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wie angelt man in Norwegen an sehen und Flüssen*

wir fahren nach süd Norwegen!!
grus matthias:g|jump:


----------



## Matzinger (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wie angelt man in Norwegen an sehen und Flüssen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=33754


Es kommt darauf an, vielleicht hilft Dir das hier:


Es folgt der vorab schon angekündigte Bericht ausnahmsweise mal über Süßwasserangeln in Norwegen.

Samstag, 17.07. ging es um 05.00 Uhr aus der Nähe von Hamburg Richtung Hirtshals/DK los.
Um 10.30 Uhr nach einigen Pausen angekommen, haben wir uns erstmal im Reisecenter ein dänisches Hot Dog gegönnt, um die Wartezeit bis zur Abfahrt der Schnellfähre Santa Ana I (11.30 Uhr) zu verkürzen.
Nach der doch sehr schnellen und vor allen Dingen ruhigen Überfahrt (nur 2,5 Stunden), ging es nochmal ca. 70 km ins Setesdal in den Ort Byglandsfjord, direkt am gleichnamigen 50 km langen Stausee.
Die Hütte, gebucht über Interchalet (SET 086), war so einigermaßen, der Riesenvorteil war aber die Nähe zum Wasser (40 m) und das große Grundstück.
Nach der Erkundungstour durch Byglandsfjord (1000 Einwohner), Evje (10 km entfernt, 5000 Einwohner) und 2 Cola-Whiskey sind wir erstmal völlig groggy in Bett geschlichen.

Am Sonntag bin ich wie fast jeden Tag an die Otra gefahren, welche 1 km von unserem Haus gestaut wird.
Einige schöne Stromschnellen sind im Urlaub meine Stammplätze geworden, speziell 2 möchte ich für eventuelle Nachahmer/Durchreisende empfehlen. 

1.) Zwischen Evje und Byglandsfjord an der B 9, 1 km vom Rafting-Center entfernt, kurz vor der Maut-Station.
2.) Parallelstraße der B 9 auf der anderen Seite der Otra, hier liegen auf der rechten Seite nach ca. 3 km ebenfalls einige sehr schöne Stromschnellen.

Die Wochenlizenz kostet NOK 100,-

An beiden Plätzen habe ich anfangs mit Spinnern und Wobblern geangelt, aber relativ wenig gefangen.
Erst mit einer Tiroler Hölzl-Montage am Seitenblei (Vorfachlänge ca. 30 cm, 0,18 mm) und Wurm habe ich teilweise bis zu 30 Forellen in 5 Stunden gefangen, die nicht verwerteten Bisse nicht mit eingerechnet. Ganz wichtig ist beim geringsten Zupfer anzuschlagen, so habe ich nicht eine Forelle verangelt.  

Die kleinsten Forellen waren um die 20 cm, der Großteil lag bei ca. 30 cm.
In meinem beiden Wochen habe ich 18 Forellen und kanadische Bachsaiblinge ab einer Länge von 35 cm gefangen, wobei die beiden größten 39 cm hatten.

Wer sich jetzt fragt was ich mit den Fischen gemacht habe: Catch and release, außer 4 Forellen für den Eigenbedarf und 6 Forellen für 3 französische WoMo-Touris, die mich dann auch gleich mit 2 Flaschen Bordeaux bedacht haben...!

Alle weiteren Plätze haben nur untermaßige Bachforellen ergeben. Hier habe ich das Angeln dann nach ca. 2 Stunden aufgegeben.

Das Angeln im Byglandsfjord konnte man völlig vergessen. Ich habe an 2 Abenden ein bißchen geschleppt und hatte ungelogen jede 2. Minute eine untermaßige Forelle am Spinner, Wobbler, Blinker, etc.

Auch das Thema Lachs bin ich angegangen.

2 Abende an der Otra:
Lizenz für die Strecke 5 a, oder 5 b (die besten Strecken in Vennesla, 15 km von Kristiansand und 50 km von meinem Urlaubsort)) kostet NOK 150,-, was ich fürs Lachsfischen extrem günstig finde.
Habe leider keinen Kontakt gehabt, durfte aber 2 Drills und diverse springende Fische bis ca. 8 kg bewundern.
Karten gibt es u. a. bei MX Sports in Vennesla und die Verfügbarkeit für die Zone 5b ist überhaupt kein Problem.
Für die Zone 5 a werden jeden Tag nur 6 Lizenzen vergeben, 2 davon werden um 16 Uhr ausgelost.

Die Zonen haben einige Inseln in der doch recht starken Strömung, sowie einige tiefere Bereiche, in denen man auch gut blinkern kann.
Die meisten Norweger angeln mit einem "Droppen", Vorfach 1,5 m lang und einer orangenen/roten Lachsfliege.
Gegen die Strömung auswerfen und ans Ufer driften lassen.

1 Abend an der Mandalelva
Hier kostet die Lizenz für die Zone 3 (20 km von Mandal) NOK 250,-.
Rein optisch hat mir dieses Gewässer sehr gut gefallen, nur hat der Fluß relativ wenig Wasser geführt und die Fische waren nicht ganz so zahlreich wie in der Otra vorhanden.
Im Gegensatz zur Otra waren an der Strecke sehr viele Flifis anzutreffen, gefangen wurde aber sehr wenig.
Karten erhält man u. a. an der Tankstelle in Bjelland.

Wichtig ist, daß man sich für beide Strecken vorab die Angellizenz für Norwegen (NOK 180,- + € NOK 65,- Bearbeitung) kauft. Ohne die geht nichts.

Alles in allem kann man sagen, daß die Gegend rund um das Setesdal eine Reise wert ist.
Gerade für Familienurlaube, gepaart mit Angeln ist es ideal.

Es ist alles vor Ort (Reiten, Go-Kart Bahn, Supermärkte, Restaurants, Reiten, Elchsafari, etc.), so daß sich auch die nichtangelnden Familienmitglieder beschäftigen können.


----------



## j4ni (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wie angelt man in Norwegen an sehen und Flüssen*

an sehen und flüssen...ich schmeiß mich wech |jump:


----------



## Supporter (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wie angelt man in Norwegen an sehen und Flüssen*

Also,da gibt es ja wohl mehr als genug Infos drüber,mal die Suche benutzen


----------



## salmohunter (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wie angelt man in Norwegen an sehen und Flüssen*

Da kann ich mir ein leichtes Grinsen auch nicht verkneifen :q


----------



## allwetterangler (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie angelt man in Norwegen an Seeen und Flüssen ?*

ha ha ihr  köntet mir auch richtige Antworten geben


----------



## havkat (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie angelt man in Norwegen an Seeen und Flüssen ?*

Dann schreibe doch *endlich* mal auf welche Fischarten du denn losgehen willst.

Wie wäre das denn mal, statt ständig neue Threads zum selben Thema zu eröffnen? 

Eine Antwort vorweg: Ja! Du kannst mit Rapalas in Norwegen fischen.
Ist nicht verboten. Kleine auf Forellen. Mittlere auf Lachse. Große auf Hechte.


----------

